# Fire TV on sale - do you like yours?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Fire TV users - do you like Fire TV?    I am setting up an exercise room and won't have cable but the TV is Roku Ready (if I buy a Roku stick).    But I have Amazon Prime so could access things to watch while on the elliptical or exercise videos.    Would both work or is one better than the other?

I don't know how long the sale is so might need to decide fast.    

I wonder if this is a sign of a new version coming

Thanks.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I love mine. Definitely worth the money if you don't already have a similar device.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I love my Fire TV.  Love the video streaming from Amazon (seamless, instantaneous, beautiful)  but there is one little perk that I didn't expect.  Pandora Radio.  I get commercial-free music streamed through my soundbar on the TV...sounds incredible, and no ads to interrupt dinner parties!  I don't pay anything extra to Pandora, just get the advertising free music.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I had problems with the Roku stick.  The remote control on it works through your house's WiFi, and the remote was constantly losing the signal and having to be reconnected.  I finally replaced it with a Fire TV box and have had zero problems.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been paying attention to this topic because I just got rid of my old tube TV and got a large HDTV for the first time. I considered buying a Fire or a Roku, but decided to stick with the built in apps on my Samsung TV for now. This article on CNET compares several streaming devices:

http://www.cnet.com/news/chromecast-vs-apple-tv-vs-roku-3-which-media-streamer-should-you-buy/

They are not big fans of the Amazon Fire box.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I ordered Fire TV but it'll be a few weeks until we can set it up.  I have an antenna for local channels do hopefully all this will work and give me lots of options.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I posted on another post but love it.  Just do not know how to put photos on the tv.


----------



## Lydia Clark (Nov 18, 2014)

I bought a roku stick last year. It worked well for the first few months, then suddenly it no longer seemed to be compatible with Netflix. I stumbled across the Fire TV ad on Amazon during Black Friday week and not only bought the unit, but I got the game controller too.
I love it. Both the Fire TV and the game controller. The graphics for the games are equal to that of PlayStation and Xbox without having to buy the expensive games. The average price of a game for Fire TV is $5 and the average price for a game for the other systems is over $20.
I now have Amazon Prime and after watching some of the movies, now plan on giving up Netflix. I no longer feel that Netflix can handle the volume of people streaming videos with their servers. I'm sure that will never be a problem for Amazon.
The next thing I need to try out is their music service that goes with Prime Membership.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

maries said:


> Fire TV users - do you like Fire TV? I am setting up an exercise room and won't have cable but the TV is Roku Ready (if I buy a Roku stick). But I have Amazon Prime so could access things to watch while on the elliptical or exercise videos. Would both work or is one better than the other?
> 
> I don't know how long the sale is so might need to decide fast.
> 
> ...


I really like my Fire TV stick. In fact, I just bought a second TV that came with a "free" Roku stick. The Roku stick is going on ebay. If I find it's annoying to move the Fire Stick around, I'll buy another one.

The best thing about the Fire TV stick is being able to install XBMC streaming server. If you are at all geeky, that's a complete draw. Every other streaming box/stick option is very locked down, and the Fire Stick (remarkably) is not. Except for not being able to use VPN--they did lock that out completely as they did on the original Fire tablets.


----------

